

IdeaTin: Episode 2 - Sociaholic.com - marcamillion

Ok guys...here we go. Episode 2. Feedback needed. I have pivoted significantly from the first episode - as you can easily see if you cycle through both of them on the site.<p>The first episode was a discussion of news and was 47 mins long.<p>The second episode was a discussion of a project recently launched by an HN member. I will be doing many more of these in the coming weeks, so if anyone has an interesting project that wants to discuss it with me, please email me: marc {at} ideatin {dot} com.<p>Without further ado:
http://ideatin.com/2010/05/ideatin-episode-2-sociaholic/
======
marcamillion
Clickable Link: <http://ideatin.com/2010/05/ideatin-episode-2-sociaholic/>

